# Hooded baby sweaters



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

I have been knitting hooded baby sweaters for the last 30 years from the same pattern. They are knit from the neck down and the hood is added after. I give them away to family and friends.


----------



## fnjbaker (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh, my goodness - how adorable. I've wanted to knit with the self-striping yarns for some time but have been afraid. What yarn did you use? Was it difficult to get the stripes to match? You did a wonderful job.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

They're all so sweet, and I love the colours too.


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

lovely jackets, I would like to try one of those knitted from the top down, very comfy for baby, no seams round the arms.


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

These are adorable ! If you share patterns, I would like to have this one .......... Will you please, post the name of said pattern and where to obtain one ? Thank you !


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

These are so cute. Great job!


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Love the sweaters, great job and so cute.

Mary


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

fnjbaker said:


> Oh, my goodness - how adorable. I've wanted to knit with the self-striping yarns for some time but have been afraid. What yarn did you use? Was it difficult to get the stripes to match? You did a wonderful job.


Thanks ! For the mauve sweater I used Bernat Floral Jacquards. 
The striping just falls into place as you knit. It is so simple and so much fun ! The yellow and green was a variegated yarn I got from Mary maxim a couple years ago. have made several outfits for babies and it just turns out so great. These sweaters I make in 2 evenings. I LOVE knitting !


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

izzy said:


> These are adorable ! If you share patterns, I would like to have this one .......... Will you please, post the name of said pattern and where to obtain one ? Thank you !


I don't really know where I got this pattern, but it was so worn out after 30 years, I recently wrote it up again. I'll see if I can attach it. Good luck. It's very easy.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern JoanCB. I'm sure it will take me more than two evenings though to make it  I like using the Bernat Floral Jacquards yarn. I've made hats and leg warmers but have never done a sweater with it. One more project on my "to do" list!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Oh, have fun with it !!!It is such a fun yarn to work with.


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern .... I intend to have fun, trying some new yarns (the self striping for sure) !


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you for attaching the pattern! I was looking for a baby cardigan to put in the World Church Service Baby Kits--I will bring it to yarn fellowship on Sunday.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Thanks you all for your kind comments.

I love giving these sweaters to new moms.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Cindycz said:


> Thank you for attaching the pattern! I was looking for a baby cardigan to put in the World Church Service Baby Kits--I will bring it to yarn fellowship on Sunday.


That sounds like a nice idea, Cindycz. Good luck.


----------



## WISECOOKIE50 (Jan 22, 2011)

JoanCB said:


> izzy said:
> 
> 
> > These are adorable ! If you share patterns, I would like to have this one .......... Will you please, post the name of said pattern and where to obtain one ? Thank you !
> ...


What program did you use ~~ I'm having trouble downloading it?


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

WISECOOKIE50 said:


> JoanCB said:
> 
> 
> > izzy said:
> ...


Sorry about that. I'm pretty new at this computer. I had printed it up on Word. Don't know how to change that.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

I just checked your message and I was able to download it on your page . I used Word 2000.


----------



## WISECOOKIE50 (Jan 22, 2011)

JoanCB said:


> I just checked your message and I was able to download it on your page . I used Word 2000.


thanks I'll check it out again now that I know your program!!


----------



## Jacklyn (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern. I have a 6 month old and 3 year old granddaughters. Can't wait to try this raglan sweater. Last one I made was when my son was 3, he's 48 now. Wish me luck.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Jacklyn said:


> Thanks so much for the pattern. I have a 6 month old and 3 year old granddaughters. Can't wait to try this raglan sweater. Last one I made was when my son was 3, he's 48 now. Wish me luck.


Good luck is right !!!Go for it. If you use sport yarn, or a 4-ply- it would fit your 6 month old.


----------



## Jacklyn (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for taking the time to type up the pattern. I just found out about two friends who are pregnant and can't wait to get started!


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

HI ---Would you by any chance have this pattern for a 3 or 4 year old??
I don't know how to enlarge a pattern yet.
sbel3555


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

I REALLY LIKE YOUR BABY SWEATERS AND I WOULD LOVE THE PATTERN BUT I CAN'T GET YOUR ATTACHMENT. MAYBE IT IS MY COMPUTERING BUT IT DIDN'T WORK FOR ME. MY E-MAIL IS [email protected] is there anyway you could send it to me.? i wouldd be most grateful. they are beautiful. thank you very much sandy


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

your sweaters are done up beautifully such pretty spring colors!


----------



## Booklady38 (Jan 16, 2011)

Joan what a great job you did on the jackets. Your choice of yarn was stunning. I have been looking for a pattern similar to this that was done with a double strand of knitting worsted. It also had the seed stitch stripes. Some how I have lost all but one page of the pattern. The original came from a McCalls Needlework in the '50s. I would love to have the pattern if it is possible. I also have made alot of these sweaters but I do not remember the number of stitches to cast on.Thank-you so much if you are able to send me the pattern. My email address is [email protected]


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sandi I just email the pattern to you---
sbel3555


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## LindaS8876 (May 12, 2011)

I hope you don't mind. I took your instructions and added your pictures, and then made it into a PDF (attached).


----------



## tomjudy (Feb 27, 2011)

JoanCB--would you please send me the pattern for the Hooded [email protected]


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

beautiful may I have the pattern would [email protected]


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

These are beautiful, great work


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Very pretty! :-D


----------



## mutzi2 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Joan:
I'd love if you would share the pattern with me too. I'm new to knitting so the one with just one color would be wonderful.
Thank you so much.
Arlene
[email protected]


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Joan--Thanks for the pattern--the downloaf worked perfectly. A question--the pattern calls for knitting worsted, and you used Bernat Baby Jacquard (which I love!!) which is a Sport weight--did you adjust for that?


----------



## Bogusha (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank You JoanCB for the patterns.The download worked perfectly.
Your choice of yarn was stunning.

Bogusha


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

where did you find the download for the sweaters, would love to have them


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

sandi67 said:


> I REALLY LIKE YOUR BABY SWEATERS AND I WOULD LOVE THE PATTERN BUT I CAN'T GET YOUR ATTACHMENT. MAYBE IT IS MY COMPUTERING BUT IT DIDN'T WORK FOR ME. MY E-MAIL IS [email protected] is there anyway you could send it to me.? i wouldd be most grateful. they are beautiful. thank you very much sandy


Yes, I will send it to you. Enjoy !


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

sandi67 said:


> I REALLY LIKE YOUR BABY SWEATERS AND I WOULD LOVE THE PATTERN BUT I CAN'T GET YOUR ATTACHMENT. MAYBE IT IS MY COMPUTERING BUT IT DIDN'T WORK FOR ME. MY E-MAIL IS [email protected] is there anyway you could send it to me.? i wouldd be most grateful. they are beautiful. thank you very much sandy


Yes, I will send it to you. Enjoy !


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

my email is [email protected]


----------



## skycac (May 13, 2011)

These are absolutely adorable, wish I had someone to knit them for. Colors are great. Sandy Young


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> Joan--Thanks for the pattern--the downloaf worked perfectly. A question--the pattern calls for knitting worsted, and you used Bernat Baby Jacquard (which I love!!) which is a Sport weight--did you adjust for that?


No, I just use whatever yarn I happen to have, and use the same directions. The thinner yarn makes a smaller sweater. Actually, I found the Bernat Floral Jacquard quite thin, so the sweater is newborn size. I use a larger needle for the heavier yarns.


----------



## carole09 (Jan 27, 2011)

Your sweaters are adorable and such nice work. Could I also please have the pattern. [email protected]
Thanks in advance


----------



## WISECOOKIE50 (Jan 22, 2011)

LindaS8876 said:


> I hope you don't mind. I took your instructions and added your pictures, and then made it into a PDF (attached).


thank you very much!!


----------



## nancy eley (Apr 4, 2011)

Joan, you know you're going have to print up that pattern for ALL OF US!!! They are done so beautifully!!! The colors are gorgeous...'can't wait to get going on one of the hoodies!!! Thanks.....


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

This is so adorable and thanks so much for posting the download here. I have it now and just in time to for a new arrival in November.


----------



## Jeanie1942 (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbup: wounderful & thanks for the pattern


----------



## nancy eley (Apr 4, 2011)

I missed the download...email address is [email protected]
Can't wait. 'Already have yarn to start one!!


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you joan


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

LindaS8876 said:


> I hope you don't mind. I took your instructions and added your pictures, and then made it into a PDF (attached).


Thank you, Linda. You did a beautiful job of that. Hope others an get it !!!!


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

i love the the green and yellow sweater cool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Booklady38 said:


> Joan what a great job you did on the jackets. Your choice of yarn was stunning. I have been looking for a pattern similar to this that was done with a double strand of knitting worsted. It also had the seed stitch stripes. Some how I have lost all but one page of the pattern. The original came from a McCalls Needlework in the '50s. I would love to have the pattern if it is possible. I also have made alot of these sweaters but I do not remember the number of stitches to cast on.Thank-you so much if you are able to send me the pattern. My email address is [email protected]


Maybe that's where I first got the pattern !!!
Go to "LindaS8876" on this page and see if you can open her download.


----------



## indus3232 (Feb 24, 2011)

Can you please send me the pattern also? My email: [email protected] I love the pattern and would like to make one right away. Thanks.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

indus3232 said:


> Can you please send me the pattern also? My email: [email protected] I love the pattern and would like to make one right away. Thanks.


Linda has created a PDF of my pattern with photos. Go to page 2 to "LindaS8876 ". to download the pattern.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm in the process of making a first baby cardigan with self-striping yarn--it's so much fun to work with. The pattern picture shows no effort to match the stripes, and it looks just great. I picked the color where I wanted to start the back, and now I'm doing the two fronts at the same time, starting with the same color, so the bottoms will match for a while, but because of the different widths, it won't be a complete match. I'll do the same with the sleeves. (This is obviously not a top-down!)


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Joan - thank you so much for the lovely pattern. I have a new grandbaby due the end of October and this would be a great gift. I doubt if I will be able to knit it in 2 nights. I have never nade a sweater from the neck down, so this will be an experience.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

like the jacckets would not put ties for neck as they can easly get knotted or caught on something.health and safety issue


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE PATTERN---LOOKS LIKE A GOOD ONE!!! Now to find the time to knit!! M ^j^


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

christine flo said:


> like the jacckets would not put ties for neck as they can easly get knotted or caught on something.health and safety issue


Yes, you have a good idea there.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Linda - thank you so much for doing this. It's great with the pictures! I look forward to start!


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

JoanCB said:


> Oh, have fun with it !!!It is such a fun yarn to work with.


Hey Joan, I downloaded the pattern as well I think you may be hearing from me for some help...We will see. Thank you, I hope mine can look even half as good as yours.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Mar 18 said:


> THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE PATTERN---LOOKS LIKE A GOOD ONE!!! Now to find the time to knit!! M ^j^


Yes, I know the feeling ! I would get more knitting done if I could get off this computer.
But.. I enjoy this web-site so much !!!

Just have to check everything out !


----------



## emjaybeautiful (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you very much. I have finished knitting a different hooded sweater & have yet to assemble it. This one looks like it might be easier.


----------



## LindaS8876 (May 12, 2011)

Dory said:


> Linda - thank you so much for doing this. It's great with the pictures! I look forward to start!


I'm very happy to help, anytime!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

RebeccaKay said:


> JoanCB said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, have fun with it !!!It is such a fun yarn to work with.
> ...


I'm sure yours will look great !! Any problem, let me know. I could probably knit them in my sleep !!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

nancy eley said:


> Joan, you know you're going have to print up that pattern for ALL OF US!!! They are done so beautifully!!! The colors are gorgeous...'can't wait to get going on one of the hoodies!!! Thanks.....


LindaS8876 has printed it up for everyone, complete with my photos !!! She did a beautiful job.

Look for her download on page 2.


----------



## sailorlady (May 19, 2011)

Love the hooded sweaters. They are beautiful. Would you be able to share the pattern? Thanks so much.


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

I would also love this pattern! [email protected]

Greetings from Langley, BC!


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

.
Well, now I know why there was a post the other day with just a period! We cannot delete.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

SusanM said:


> I would also love this pattern! [email protected]
> 
> Greetings from Langley, BC!


Hi, in Langley. I lived in Maple Ridge in the mid 90s !
For the pattern, look on page 2 for LindaS8876.
She has a PDF to download and it is so well done .


----------



## sailorlady (May 19, 2011)

Thanks very much. I got it and plan to start soon. Don't know who I'll give it to but that doesn't really matter.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

sailorlady said:


> Thanks very much. I got it and plan to start soon. Don't know who I'll give it to but that doesn't really matter.


I always have a number on hand, as my kids are often asking for one for a friend ! I have done 12 during the winter and right now have 7 in different colors.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

izzy said:


> These are adorable ! If you share patterns, I would like to have this one .......... Will you please, post the name of said pattern and where to obtain one ? Thank you !


I would also love to have this pattern if possible. It's so pretty done in the self stripping yarn. Lovely job.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Mungie said:


> izzy said:
> 
> 
> > These are adorable ! If you share patterns, I would like to have this one .......... Will you please, post the name of said pattern and where to obtain one ? Thank you !
> ...


Thanks. Go to page 2 and see LindaS8876 . She has the pattern and photos on a PDF ready to download.
Enjoy !!!


----------



## knitpick101 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you so very much for the hooded pattern.


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern - I love it!


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern. Have to make two of them.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

You work the same way I do==I do the same for the EZ Baby Surprise Jackets--The Bernat Baby Jacquards Florals worked woderfully on that, I used the peach, the pink and the lavendar ones . . . I hope the try your hoodie pattern soon~~~ Kathy



JoanCB said:


> kippyfure said:
> 
> 
> > Joan--Thanks for the pattern--the downloaf worked perfectly. A question--the pattern calls for knitting worsted, and you used Bernat Baby Jacquard (which I love!!) which is a Sport weight--did you adjust for that?
> ...


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

JoanCB said:


> Mungie said:
> 
> 
> > izzy said:
> ...


Thanks so much. I hadn't noticed that she had made a pdf file. Have already downloaded it. Thanks so much again. Hope mine turns out as lovely as yours.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

These sweaters are adorable. I was able to download the pattern. Thanks.


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Yay, those are beautiful.


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you very very much for the pattern! I am trying to finish all my baby yarn stash and have been searching for a nice new easy pattern. I really like this one!


----------



## miashay02 (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters. I would like to make one for my great niece who is only 3 weeks old now, but would be great for the winter, and one for my great grandson who just turned 1. Please send me the pattern. My email is [email protected] thank you


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

miashay02 said:


> Beautiful sweaters. I would like to make one for my great niece who is only 3 weeks old now, but would be great for the winter, and one for my great grandson who just turned 1. Please send me the pattern. My email is [email protected] thank you


Thanks.
Go to page 2 of my posting . LindaS8876 has done a PDF for everyone with photos. It's so well done. I printed it myself !!


----------



## pattisark (Feb 4, 2011)

Great job, thanks for the pattern


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

JoanCB said:


> miashay02 said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful sweaters. I would like to make one for my great niece who is only 3 weeks old now, but would be great for the winter, and one for my great grandson who just turned 1. Please send me the pattern. My email is [email protected] thank you
> ...


Great job to you both...Thank-you


----------



## knittingnana (Jan 24, 2011)

What beautiful sweaters!!!!!!! Thanks for the pattern.. I hope I can wip them up in an evening. lol... I am fast but not sure how fast...

Charlene


----------



## indus3232 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks. I got the pattern.


----------



## SassyGranny (Mar 12, 2011)

I dearly love this Pattern. Please send it to [email protected] [email protected] thanks in advance.WM


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

SassyGranny said:


> I dearly love this Pattern. Please send it to [email protected] [email protected] thanks in advance.WM


Thanks.
to get the pattern. look at page 2, LindaS8876
She has done a wonderful job of the pattern and photos. You can download it and print it.


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I have just found out that I am going to be a grammy, again after 7 years! It was a surprize for them, too! Hope it is a girl. I have 8 grandsons, and 1 granddaughter!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

jqgrammy9 said:


> Thanks for the pattern. I have just found out that I am going to be a grammy, again after 7 years! It was a surprize for them, too! Hope it is a girl. I have 8 grandsons, and 1 granddaughter!


Congratulations. That is wonderful. Now you can start knitting again !


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Many thanks to Linda for the posting of this pattern with pictures! With MY memory, pictures are a terrific help!!


----------



## miashay02 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. Can't wait to get started


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

I'm sure you will have fun with it. Good luck !


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

JoanCB said:


> izzy said:
> 
> 
> > These are adorable ! If you share patterns, I would like to have this one .......... Will you please, post the name of said pattern and where to obtain one ? Thank you !
> ...


Thank you so much for the pattern. I can't wait to try!! You did a great job!!!


----------



## Edwin1959 (Feb 6, 2011)

I love the hooded sweaters and the yarns. I download the pattern and read the instructions. I'm stuck on the instuction for the hood shape back. Do you bind off eight stitchs every row six times? Are you bind off in the beg & end of the rows or bind off eight stitchs even? I hope that I don't make me sound confusing. I just need to clarify the instruction more clearly.

Huggs,
Edwin


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Edwin1959 said:


> I love the hooded sweaters and the yarns. I download the pattern and read the instructions. I'm stuck on the instuction for the hood shape back. Do you bind off eight stitchs every row six times? Are you bind off in the beg & end of the rows or bind off eight stitchs even? I hope that I don't make me sound confusing. I just need to clarify the instruction more clearly.
> 
> Huggs,
> Edwin


 You bind off 8 sts. at the beginning of each row 6 times.

Hope that works.


----------



## Edwin1959 (Feb 6, 2011)

JoanCB said:


> Edwin1959 said:
> 
> 
> > I love the hooded sweaters and the yarns. I download the pattern and read the instructions. I'm stuck on the instuction for the hood shape back. Do you bind off eight stitchs every row six times? Are you bind off in the beg & end of the rows or bind off eight stitchs even? I hope that I don't make me sound confusing. I just need to clarify the instruction more clearly.
> ...


----------



## Benet (May 9, 2011)

Love the sweaters...how do I get the pattern?....Please...


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Benet said:


> Love the sweaters...how do I get the pattern?....Please...


Look on page 2 . Linda has put the pattern info on PDF so anyone can download them. She has even included pics of the 3 sweaters. She did a lovely job.

LindaS8876


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for downloading this.I also was having trouble.But have it now.Can't wait to get started on the nice baby sweater.And I just happen to have the self pattering yarn on hand.And was wonderning what I was gonna make. Thanks again.Wonderful.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Marge Reppenhagen said:


> Thanks for downloading this.I also was having trouble.But have it now.Can't wait to get started on the nice baby sweater.And I just happen to have the self pattering yarn on hand.And was wonderning what I was gonna make. Thanks again.Wonderful.


I'm so glad you got it. Thanks to Linda for such a good job. Enjoy !!!


----------



## Sierpinski Pamela (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern I was looking for a new one for a friend having a baby soon. I'll make a couple, I seem to always have a friend calling to see what I have on hand for them to have for a gift to give. Thanks again Pam


----------



## ireneinrichmond (May 14, 2011)

Very very nice.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Have fun making them. I always have a few on hand, too.
Some for each - a boy or a girl !!!!!

Joan


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

I would also like the pattern for the beautiful hooded sweaters, 
I would appreciate it very much if you would send it to me. I do a lot of charity knitting and they would be perfect. Thanks and keep up the beautiful work. Josebellie


----------



## lewisgque55 (Mar 11, 2011)

1. lavender - smells pleasant  

2. lemon-lime - cool and refreshing  

3. blue - conforting skies....

all are lovely :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Josebellie said:


> I would also like the pattern for the beautiful hooded sweaters,
> I would appreciate it very much if you would send it to me. I do a lot of charity knitting and they would be perfect. Thanks and keep up the beautiful work. Josebellie


Thank you, Josebelle !!!
You can find the pattern on page 2 where Linda has posted a PDF for anyone to download. 
LindaS8876


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

lewisgque55 said:


> 1. lavender - smells pleasant
> 
> 2. lemon-lime - cool and refreshing
> 
> ...


Thank you ! what a lovely description of the colors !!!!!


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

These are absolutely precious!! I love the varigated yarns that knit up in a pattern which is why the lavender one is my favorite but they are all just beautiful!! Thank you for the pattern!!! ((((hugs))))


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> These are absolutely precious!! I love the varigated yarns that knit up in a pattern which is why the lavender one is my favorite but they are all just beautiful!! Thank you for the pattern!!! ((((hugs))))


Thank you !

Hope you enjoy them. variegated is such fun to knit with, I am so amazed at how it falls into rows.


----------



## Dmarie (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow they look great. Wonderful job.


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

I would love to have the patterns for the sweater.
My e-mail is: [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are just beautiful! If you do find the pattern would love a copy :-D


----------



## Booklady38 (Jan 16, 2011)

Joan I am very excited as this is the pattern I have been looking for. By using the double strand of knitting worsted and a larger needle it becomes a toddler cardigan/jacket. I changed this pattern a bit by doing the hood first using short rows for where you would bind off. Then I use 3 needle bind off for back of the hood. I pickup the stitches along the bottom of the hood to start the sweater and use circular or double pointed needles for the sleeves. The only change I needed to keep the pattern the same is an extra row of the neck ribbing or I suppose you could do 1 less row. I think by using a 9 and 4 needles you will get a size 1-2 and using size 10 and 5 you will get a size 3-4. The needles are US sizes. Thank-you so much for sharing the pattern. booklady38


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

HI Booklady ---do you think that if I used the Sz 10 and 5 needles with the stated sts count in the pattern that I will get
a size 3 or 4 Hoodie. I will be using a combo of # of love worsted and a stand of Lyon brand Baby soft sport weight yarn.
Used this combo for a baby layette and liked the density of finished set.
sbel3555


----------



## Booklady38 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have only used the double strand of knitting worsted. I think with the 2 strands and the size 10 needles you will get closer to a size 3 than a size 4 but I could be wrong. I do not remember what the gauge was on the the size 10 needles That is not the page I have left of the original pattern. I may have a sweater started. If I can find it I will check the gauge. I did try this sweater in bulky yarn and it came out really big.
When I find the sweater I will put a message on here with the gauge. booklady38


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you for sending the pattern. Maisy


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

HI Joan --could you please give my the pattern rows for the pink and green applique that you have on the first sweater?
It is so dainty and adorable. Make Hoodie look like a totally different item
THank You 
sbel3555


----------



## Booklady38 (Jan 16, 2011)

The gauge I have on the sweater with the double strand of knitting worsted wit a size 10 needle is 13 sts = 4inches. If you can get that gauge you should get the size you want. You can always go to a 10 1/2 if you need to for the gauge. Let me know if it works.
booklady38


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank You so much --this will help me alot
Thanks Again 
Sbel3555


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

samazon said:


> Those are just beautiful! If you do find the pattern would love a copy :-D


The pattern is on page 2 . Linda put it into a PDF so you can download it there.

Look for LindaS8876'

Hope this works for you.

Joan


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Booklady38 said:


> Joan I am very excited as this is the pattern I have been looking for. By using the double strand of knitting worsted and a larger needle it becomes a toddler cardigan/jacket. I changed this pattern a bit by doing the hood first using short rows for where you would bind off. Then I use 3 needle bind off for back of the hood. I pickup the stitches along the bottom of the hood to start the sweater and use circular or double pointed needles for the sleeves. The only change I needed to keep the pattern the same is an extra row of the neck ribbing or I suppose you could do 1 less row. I think by using a 9 and 4 needles you will get a size 1-2 and using size 10 and 5 you will get a size 3-4. The needles are US sizes. Thank-you so much for sharing the pattern. booklady38


Thank you for sharing this. Good idea . I'll try it , too.
Joan


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

These jackets are so sweet. Love the variegated yarn in the first one. I must find the pattern or is it your own design.
Just gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> These jackets are so sweet. Love the variegated yarn in the first one. I must find the pattern or is it your own design.
> Just gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks.
The pattern is on page 2 where Linda put it into a PDF for downloading.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Yay! Got the pattern, thanks! I accidently exited out of the internet when closing down the pdf file and got distracted answering another emails. Finally back on Knitting Fantasy. The pattern is much appreciated. I also know someone who does baby clothes for charities so will give her a copy, too. She will be thrilled to have it..
Thanks again!


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

I must be dense or something. Asked for your pattern and went to look for it and couldnt figure out how to get it and then somhow it disapeared frin the watched topics, My email is Josebellie @yahoo.com if you could explain or send it to me.. thanks. That was the pattern for the hooded sweater. Josebellie


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

sbel3555 said:


> HI Joan --could you please give my the pattern rows for the pink and green applique that you have on the first sweater?
> It is so dainty and adorable. Make Hoodie look like a totally different item
> THank You
> sbel3555


Those pink and green rows are just the variegated yarn !
They just appear as you are knitting. I was so pleased when I saw how they worked into a pattern !!!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Josebellie said:


> I must be dense or something. Asked for your pattern and went to look for it and couldnt figure out how to get it and then somhow it disapeared frin the watched topics, My email is Josebellie @yahoo.com if you could explain or send it to me.. thanks. That was the pattern for the hooded sweater. Josebellie


Josebellie,
I can't find it now, either. I would suggest you send a private message to LindaS8876 and see if she can put the PDF file on again .
Joan


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks so much. Finally found it after viewing your message.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Oh, that's good, Josebellie.

Good luck with it .

Joan


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Joan, Hate to be a pain, but what do I ask or look for if I go to Michaels or AC Moore to buy that yarn. variegated yarn ???


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

sbel3555 said:


> Joan, Hate to be a pain, but what do I ask or look for if I go to Michaels or AC Moore to buy that yarn. variegated yarn ???


 At Michael's you can get Bernat Floral Jacquard.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

These are adorable. I would love to have the pattern if you can shar. What yarn did you use? Thanks
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Keepmeinstitches said:


> These are adorable. I would love to have the pattern if you can shar. What yarn did you use? Thanks
> Keep Me In Stitches


To get the pattern, check with LindaS8876

The mauve sweater was made from Bernat Floral jacquard.

The yellow/green/white was an acrylic variegated from Mary Maxim.
Any 4 ply will do. if using baby yarn. use 2 strands.


----------



## Mainleybabs (Mar 24, 2011)

I am in the process of knitting a hooded sweater for my
granddaughter....I am using a pattern from Plymouth Yarn Company using Encore Chunky yarn...I found it difficult to pick up the stitches for the hood...Do you have any secrets about the right way to do this??? It said to pick up 
54 stitches around the neck edge, including across the button band....


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

I love the sweaters. Is it a pattern you can share/ I would love to try it. What yarn did you use? Thanks
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank You Joan.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

The pattern for the baby hoodie jacket is still there to download. go to page 2 - it's at the bottom. Click the word "download" and you will get it straight away. Click the "save" icon and it's yours to file in whatever folder you wish. 

I make new folders and have hundreds of craft patterns in their relevant subject names, eg. knitting, crochet, papercrafts,etc. I also save jokes and other humorous topics, all sorts of pps slideshows and amazing pictures of all kinds. I like to show friends in an aged care centre who are not able to get out to art shows, etc. and they are so grateful that someone takes time to share something they are interested in.

If you still cannot get your download, I will send it to you, but it's handy to know how to do it yourself as you will want to download future beautiful patterns. Have a go! Good Luck!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi,
Now I really feel technologically challenged. Pg. 2 of what. Sorry to be so needy. Thanks again.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## fnjbaker (Mar 9, 2011)

Your family and your friends are lucky to have you. I marvel at your patience and your good nature (and naturally, your knitting ability)!


----------



## kraftygayle (Feb 2, 2011)

That was very, very nice of you to do the pattern for us all.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Jeanie1942 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you so much for putting picture & pattern together for all of us......& you're very nice for doing it :thumbup:


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Hi, I was just wondering what kind of yarn did you use for these beautiful sweaters, I have baby yarn at the moment and was going to use your instructions to make it for a new baby coming soon. Will the baby yarn work well with this pattern?


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

its great when you get a pattern you keep returning to well done i love those random dye yarns make a really interesting knit. i remember when they were in fashion a few years ago


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi,
Are you the person who put the link for the hooded baby jacket done by the lady in Australia.? If so it was there one minute and gone the next. I can't seem to find it again so that can print it out. I am so anxious to try that adorable sweater. Can you help me.
Keep Me In Stiches
[email protected]


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

LindaM said:


> Hi, I was just wondering what kind of yarn did you use for these beautiful sweaters, I have baby yarn at the moment and was going to use your instructions to make it for a new baby coming soon. Will the baby yarn work well with this pattern?


If using baby yarn, use 2 strands together.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

RE: Hooded Baby Sweaters instructions.
I'm sorry to report an error in the instructions !!!!!
Please make these changes to YOKE instructions:

Row 2 : Sl .1, purl to last 8 sts.. turn.
Row 4 : Sl. 1, purl to last 6 sts., turn.
Row 6: Sl. 1. purl to last 4 sts., turn.

My apologies. I must have made an error in transferring from the original.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

LindaM said:


> Hi, I was just wondering what kind of yarn did you use for these beautiful sweaters, I have baby yarn at the moment and was going to use your instructions to make it for a new baby coming soon. Will the baby yarn work well with this pattern?


It will turn out quite small. I would use baby yarn double.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> The pattern for the baby hoodie jacket is still there to download. go to page 2 - it's at the bottom. Click the word "download" and you will get it straight away. Click the "save" icon and it's yours to file in whatever folder you wish.
> 
> I make new folders and have hundreds of craft patterns in their relevant subject names, eg. knitting, crochet, papercrafts,etc. I also save jokes and other humorous topics, all sorts of pps slideshows and amazing pictures of all kinds. I like to show friends in an aged care centre who are not able to get out to art shows, etc. and they are so grateful that someone takes time to share something they are interested in.
> 
> If you still cannot get your download, I will send it to you, but it's handy to know how to do it yourself as you will want to download future beautiful patterns. Have a go! Good Luck!


Thanks for the useful info. I have done that.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Mainleybabs said:


> I am in the process of knitting a hooded sweater for my
> granddaughter....I am using a pattern from Plymouth Yarn Company using Encore Chunky yarn...I found it difficult to pick up the stitches for the hood...Do you have any secrets about the right way to do this??? It said to pick up
> 54 stitches around the neck edge, including across the button band....


'
I usually start with my needle at the left side and slip each stitch on that needle. Then if I don't have the right # of stitches, I pick up the required number wherever I can until I have enough stitches.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Mainleybabs said:


> I am in the process of knitting a hooded sweater for my
> granddaughter....I am using a pattern from Plymouth Yarn Company using Encore Chunky yarn...I found it difficult to pick up the stitches for the hood...Do you have any secrets about the right way to do this??? It said to pick up
> 54 stitches around the neck edge, including across the button band....


'
I usually start with my needle at the left side and slip each stitch on that needle. Then if I don't have the right # of stitches, I pick up the required number wherever I can until I have enough stitches.


----------



## Avis (Apr 17, 2011)

beautiful hooded sweaters, i am going to try the pattern as i have several family members having new babies, thank you for sharing the pattern.

Avis
Nfld, Canada


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Avis said:


> beautiful hooded sweaters, i am going to try the pattern as i have several family members having new babies, thank you for sharing the pattern.
> 
> Avis
> Nfld, Canada


Change to instructions :
YOKE:
Row 2: Sl1, purl to last 8 sts. turn.
Row 4: Sl 1, purl to last 6 sts. turn.
Row 6: Sl 1, purl to last 4 sts. turn.

Sorry about this error.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you for the comeback, its great you take the time to do this


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

mrssonsew said:


> thank you for the comeback, its great you take the time to do this


 Well... I feel bad for making such a careless mistake. Sure hope those interested notice the correction.

Joan


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

no applogy needed its great that you do this for us


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Keepmeinstitches said:


> Hi,
> Now I really feel technologically challenged. Pg. 2 of what. Sorry to be so needy. Thanks again.
> Keep Me In Stitches


It's page 2 of this topic "Hooded baby sweaters." To get it, scroll down to the bottom right-hand corner and click on "2". Or you can scroll up to see the page numbers on the top right-hand corner. Shown on either or both positions on the page you are looking at. You may see another number in red... this topic is popular and there are in excess of 10 pages...if page 2 is not there, click on page 1 and then click on page 2 (quicker than going backwards one page at a time). Scroll down to the bottom of page 2 and click on the word "download" to get it. You can save it or just print the copy by clicking on the relevant icon on the top left corner of the pdf file. 
Good Luck!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> Keepmeinstitches said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Please take note of my corrections to Avis a couple posts above this. Sorry about the error.


----------



## Gramma2many (Apr 4, 2011)

I did not see that you included the stitch gauge. If you did, would you mind reposting? I am thinking about 6 stitches per inch?


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the corrections to Hooded Baby Sweaters as follows:

YOKE:
Row 2: Sl1, purl to last 8 sts. turn.
Row 4: Sl 1, purl to last 6 sts. turn.
Row 6: Sl 1, purl to last 4 sts. turn.

Also, did I see someone knitted 2 balls of yarn at the same time and would this mean for 3 ply baby yarn only. The gauge would help when making a swatch as everyone's tension is not the same. It will need a test swatch for sure.

When I see 4mm needles, I think of 8 ply yarn (or worsted weight as you suggested). Depends on the yarn. The softer the yarn, the tighter it will be when knit.

Also for those who like me who couldn't find the pattern after I downloaded it, it is actually called "Hooded Raglan Cardigan" and I can now change the title of the correction page to match (Hooded Raglan Cardigan_Correction) which I saved as a Word document and will be under the original pattern on my laptop when I look for it again. 
I've got several hoodies in my files and already knitted one for my teenage grandson (pattern from LionBrand.com). 

I'm longing to get started on this for my niece's baby.

Thanks for all your work, JoanCB and for the reminder about the corrections. How many stitches per inch (or centimetre) did you get in your hoodies. I guess making so many, there will be some different gauges with the various yarns you have used over the years.


----------



## LindaS8876 (May 12, 2011)

JoanCB said:


> RE: Hooded Baby Sweaters instructions.
> I'm sorry to report an error in the instructions !!!!!
> Please make these changes to YOKE instructions:
> 
> ...


I am attaching an updated PDF, with the correction. Please download and replace your copy. Thanks!


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank You , Thank You, Thank You ---I just spent 3 hrs retyping the pattern with the necessary changes.
sbel3555


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> Thanks for the corrections to Hooded Baby Sweaters as follows:
> 
> YOKE:
> Row 2: Sl1, purl to last 8 sts. turn.
> ...


Oops! The file name is "Hooded_raglan_baby_cardigan.pdf " and when opened up is called "Hooded Raglan Cardigan" which may confuse anyone following up on this pattern.... NOW I can change the name of the file name for the corrections page on my computer. Think I will knit it first before I pass the pattern on to see what hints or suggestions I can add.


----------



## Jeanie1942 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you for the corrected download. :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Ann Spadafore (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful, Where do I get the patterns...?


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

LindaS8876 said:


> JoanCB said:
> 
> 
> > RE: Hooded Baby Sweaters instructions.
> ...


Thank you so much Linda !!!!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Avis said:


> beautiful hooded sweaters, i am going to try the pattern as i have several family members having new babies, thank you for sharing the pattern.
> 
> Avis
> Nfld, Canada


Please note the PDF on this page of the corrected instructions to download.
Joan


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> Keepmeinstitches said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


The corrected instructions are available on page 11 ready to download. Thanks to LindaS8876.
Joan


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Gramma2many said:


> I did not see that you included the stitch gauge. If you did, would you mind reposting? I am thinking about 6 stitches per inch?


The gauge for Bernat Floral Jacquard yarn is :
6 sts, = 1 inch
7 rows = 1 inch.

on 4 mm. needles
heavier yarn would be a little larger.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> Thanks for the corrections to Hooded Baby Sweaters as follows:
> 
> YOKE:
> Row 2: Sl1, purl to last 8 sts. turn.
> ...


gauge for knitting worsted is : 
6 sts + 1 inch 7 rows = 1 inch on 4 mm. needles


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Mary Ann Spadafore said:


> Beautiful, Where do I get the patterns...?


 Look on page 11 for the PDF to download.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Hope everyone that wanted the pattern for my hooded baby sweaters has seen the PDF - Corrected on page 11. It can be downloaded there, thanks to LindaS8876.
Sorry for the error I had in the yoke.
Some wanted the gauge:
6 sts = 1 inch 7 rows = 1 inch on 4 mm. needles with worsted weight yarn.
Joan


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Linda, for the corrected pdf file for the Hooded Baby Cardigan. I have replaced the original on my computer, saves messing around with a separate correction page now.

I laugh every time I see your avatar of the cranky troll with his morning cup of coffee.
I had this sent to me years ago with a rude comment referring to his desperate need for that first cuppa. I'm wondering if you got the same comment! Love that expression on his face.

Thanks again to you and JoanCB for the pattern. Pays to be persistant as well as patient when when writing up patterns. It can be overwhelming sometimes but worth it in the end.


----------



## LindaS8876 (May 12, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> Thanks Linda, for the corrected pdf file for the Hooded Baby Cardigan. I have replaced the original on my computer, saves messing around with a separate correction page now.
> 
> I laugh every time I see your avatar of the cranky troll with his morning cup of coffee.
> I had this sent to me years ago with a rude comment referring to his desperate need for that first cuppa. I'm wondering if you got the same comment! Love that expression on his face.
> ...


You're very welcome. I'm happy to help! When going through my pattern stash, I find it so helpful to have a picture to go along with the instructions -- helps me decide what to make next! Also, it's easy for me to reformat the instructions with the picture(s) and then save as a PDF, so I don't mind doing it!

As for my Avitar, I just tell people that it's a picture my husband took of me one morning! ;-)


----------



## dash (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful i am wondering if i can get he pattern to [email protected]


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

So the coming first grandbaby in Alaska will need another sweater! Bookmarked this one and will be making it for sure. Really nice work. Thanks so very much for sharing the pix and esp the pattern. Happy Needling. jb


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

dash said:


> Beautiful i am wondering if i can get he pattern to [email protected]


Look on page 11 for the PDF to download.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice job


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

JoanCB said:


> dash said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful i am wondering if i can get he pattern to [email protected]
> ...


Sorry, but I found another small error, although most people will know what it means. The error is in The Hood section in the end paragraph as follows:

SHAPE BACK: Working in stockinette st., cast off 8 rows at beg of every row 6 times. Cast off remaining sts.

It SHOULD read .....cast off 8 sts. at beg of every row 6 times. NOT 8 rows at beg of....etc.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> JoanCB said:
> 
> 
> > dash said:
> ...


You are so right. Sorry !!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks so much for the post. I need to print out and then read through to get the couple of corrections in the same place. I love how well this works with the baby jaquard yarn. it is so much fun to use. I will definitely be doing this for a school store where the little ones get to buy for their siblings for nickels and quarters. There will be some pretty cute little brothers and sisters after Christmas...... As attested to by the number of pages onthis thread, you have a real winner.


----------



## LindaS8876 (May 12, 2011)

JoanCB said:


> fibrefay said:
> 
> 
> > JoanCB said:
> ...


*****************************

Here's the corrected PDF, for your files.

************************


----------



## kraftygayle (Feb 2, 2011)

Jackie, can't seem to download cable raglan hoodie. Could you please send a copy to me?
[email protected]
Thank you.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

LindaS8876 said:


> JoanCB said:
> 
> 
> > fibrefay said:
> ...


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you Joan for the pattern and Linda for the Corrections. I made a few of my own little adjustments to get the pattern out as I didn't have the correct yarn. A bit fiddly as I had to wrap the end of the stripey yarn with the pink to change colours (which meant weaving in ends later) and made sure to keep front bands in K4 with P1 in pink before changing yarn colour. 
This meant a change to number of stitches, but I won't go into that as my version may be too much to take in as another adjustment further down the track was necessary to keep the pattern flowing correctly.
I prefer your version as it is much simpler. 

Thanks again for the pattern. I enjoyed making this with some booties to match.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Hi Fibrefay,
Your sweater is beautiful. I love the colors. You did such lovely work.
Sorry for all the confusion with the pattern. So glad you were able to modify it to suit your yarn. Beautiful !
Joan


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Joan. No worries about the pattern. Very happy to have it for future use. 

Have a nice day!


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

Love the sweaters and color choices. Great job.


----------



## GrammieJean (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this pattern. I have been looking for an easy hooded baby jacket. This looks like just what I need.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are all beautiful x


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Trick for self striping and hand dyed yarns.....knit 3-4 rows and then change skeins, changing every 3-4 rows....it helps blend the yarn much more evenly.


----------



## KraftyAnne (Jun 4, 2011)

Here is the link again for those who did not see it before


----------



## vikky66 (Mar 8, 2011)

You do beautiful work!
Thanks for sharing the photos and the pattern.
Hugs and take care


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,

When you do short rows, does it leave a hole? I know there is a way of doing short rows without the holes but it just seemed so complicated.


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful work, going to try with a different cotton thread!!


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

Maisy said:


> Hi,
> 
> When you do short rows, does it leave a hole? I know there is a way of doing short rows without the holes but it just seemed so complicated.


Maisy - I'm at a place in the pattern where it says to turn so after reading your post I looked in "The Knitting Answer Book" and it says .... Failure to wrap and turn causes holes. To avoid this, when you reach the turning point, slip the next stitch, bring the yarn back to front (or front to back if you've been purling), then slip the stitch back to the left needle, and turn your work. Make sure the yarn is in the correct position (in front or in back) depending on whether you now need to knit or purl) and continue back across the row. The next time you work each wrapped stitch, pick up the wrap on the tip of your needle and knit it together with its stitch. This will make it disappear. But no where in this pattern does it say wrap and turn .... So I need help with this too. Are we suppose to wrap or not????????


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

What a great job--just beautiful. Wonder if you did the hooty fitst or after all was finished?


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

RockyMtnLady said:


> Maisy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thanks, Rocky Mountain lady ! Nice to hear from you again. I have never done a wrap, but if you like it, by all means do that.
Whatever you think looks best.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

tjb2 said:


> What a great job--just beautiful. Wonder if you did the hooty fitst or after all was finished?


Thank you !!! I have always done the hood last and sewn it on. But someone suggested doing it first and starting the neck from there . So... I have tried it and it is nice done that way. You just have to make sure you have the right # of stitches for the neck.


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm new to computers and was unable to get the Pattern from PDF. Would you please PM it to me. Thanks so very much!


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you, will try to make it, they look so good


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

RockyMtnLady said:


> Maisy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Sheri, Thanks for this. I am knitting one of my sweaters tonight and remembered your idea for avoiding a hole. I just looked this up and will try to do that.
Happy Knitting,Joan


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

JoanCB said:


> RockyMtnLady said:
> 
> 
> > Maisy said:
> ...


thanks, Sheri, it works. Boy !! this forum is great. I just keep learning more things !!!!

Joan


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for your help. I am going to try the short rows.

Thanks

Maisy


----------



## gramg1 (Dec 26, 2011)

what beautiful work....would you please share the pattern. Two new ones coming this year. thank you very much
[email protected]


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

gramg1 said:


> what beautiful work....would you please share the pattern. Two new ones coming this year. thank you very much
> [email protected]


Thank you. You can find the download for this pattern on page 2... done by Linda58876. with my pictures.
Thanks to Linda.

JoanCB


----------

